# Dropdownmenü: Positionierung



## programmierer123 (27. Jan 2018)

Hallo,
kann mir bitte jemand folgende Dinge in diesem Beispieldropdownmenü erklären?

https://www.w3schools.com/css/tryit.asp?filename=trycss_dropdown_navbar

1) Ich verstehe nicht, warum, man im Menü das overflow:hidden benötigt? 
https://www.w3schools.com/cssref/playit.asp?filename=playcss_overflow&preval=hidden

2) Warum ist der Unterpunkt Link 1 genau unter dem Menüpunkt dropdown gelistet? Welche CSS Anweisungen bewirken das?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## programmierer123 (28. Jan 2018)

Warum ist in diesen Beispielen das blaue Div nicht unter dem roten Div, so wie beim Dropdownmenü (Unter dem Menüpunkt "Dropdown" ist ein Untermenü mit Link 1, welches genau unter dem Dropdown ist)?

https://jsfiddle.net/8ohc3qs7/2/

https://jsfiddle.net/8ohc3qs7/1/


----------



## krgewb (29. Jan 2018)

Im Beispiel von w3schools sind es in Wirklichkeit Links (erkennbar an dem a-Tag). Diese sind generell untereinander (zumindest wenn man *display: block; *) schreibt.
Ganz kenne ich mich aber auch nicht aus und in diesem Forum scheint der HTML/CSS-Bereich nicht so aktiv zu sein.


----------



## krgewb (29. Jan 2018)

programmierer123 hat gesagt.:


> 1) Ich verstehe nicht, warum, man im Menü das overflow:hidden benötigt?


Es würde auch ohne das funktionieren aber dann wäre der Hintergrund nicht mehr schwarz sondern weiß. 
(Außerdem wäre die Schrift weiß. Dies liegt aber an der Zeile *color: white; *)


----------



## Thallius (29. Jan 2018)

programmierer123 hat gesagt.:


> Warum ist in diesen Beispielen das blaue Div nicht unter dem roten Div, so wie beim Dropdownmenü (Unter dem Menüpunkt "Dropdown" ist ein Untermenü mit Link 1, welches genau unter dem Dropdown ist)?
> 
> https://jsfiddle.net/8ohc3qs7/2/
> 
> https://jsfiddle.net/8ohc3qs7/1/



Warum sollte es? Du erzeugst ein Div in welches Du ein weiteres Div hinein legst. Warum sollte das dann also unterhalb sein sprich ausserhalb sein?


----------



## programmierer123 (29. Jan 2018)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte es? Du erzeugst ein Div in welches Du ein weiteres Div hinein legst. Warum sollte das dann also unterhalb sein sprich ausserhalb sein?




Warum ist dann das Untermenü genau unter dem Obermenü(Dropdown)?


----------



## Thallius (30. Jan 2018)

Weil das, wie krgewb bereits sagte, keine div sind sondern eine Liste (ul/li). Diese verhält sich natürlich komplett anders als ein div container....


----------



## krgewb (30. Jan 2018)

Da steht aber:

```
<div class="dropdown-content">
```


----------

